# Anyone ever make a DIY extra injector controller?



## turbomustang (May 22, 2004)

I was thinking of making a DIY extra injector setup. By using a boost switch 4 small injectors, and an adjustable fuel pressure regulator. To tune the system simply turn up or down the fuel pressure? What do you guys think?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Seems like it could work, but an engine's need for fuel isn't constant.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

those days are over. thats a very primitive method of tuning. at least get an SAFC. but still there are much better and more precise methods out there that will make your car run a lot better than what ur talkin about doing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If you want to do that, use a PIC or similar micro-controller... The injector duty cycle should be PWM, and based off boost. I'd probably want a pot to adjust scale and perhaps one to adjust a ramp % versus boost. 

I'd be a serious DIY project which could be fun, that's the only proper way to do that IMO- and even that would be really basic. Better would be bigger chip with an RPM input from the cam sensor or similar, 5-6 pots to control fuel at different rpm bands... Your code would want to interpolate between those inputs. 

Just food for thought, if you are the DIY type. Otherwise just go buy the split second one or whatever. :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For when a megasquirt kit and a soldering iron are too expensive...


----------



## turbomustang (May 22, 2004)

All my money goes to the mustang. The 16v is my year round driver. It starts mint 1st crank in any weather. I know guys with MS and have tuned to no avail with hot start issues, cold start issues. 

So as far as I gather, I would just have to add a wideband, figure out where in the boost curve the CIS runs out of fuel and band aid it with extra fuel where needed. I just need to find a circuit that i can adjust pulse width with.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You could probably do it with some form arduino, but paul is right. Megasquirt in the most basic form is piss cheap and would be far more effective.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i think i saw 2 40lb injectors, mounted in the tb, with two different hobb switches/settings and get 280whp, stock cis

where do these mustang guys get tb inj ideas :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

turbomustang said:


> All my money goes to the mustang. The 16v is my year round driver. It starts mint 1st crank in any weather. I know guys with MS and have tuned to no avail with hot start issues, cold start issues.
> 
> So as far as I gather, I would just have to add a wideband, figure out where in the boost curve the CIS runs out of fuel and band aid it with extra fuel where needed. I just need to find a circuit that i can adjust pulse width with.


I don't know any of the people that have that problem personally, every one I have tuned is good to go. Even back in the 'dark ages' I used MS to run the lambda valve in my CIS car with a Volvo 240 fuel distro. Took some code hacking but that was back before MS could even do spark. 

MS, even if you run just additional injectors with it, will do everything you want to do, and leave it fully programmable.


----------

